# Blue's Blue Diamond



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA was asking how his old blue diamond was doing, so here's some pics of the ole boy. He's doing just awesome, as you can see. Don't worry bud, He's being spoiled, to say the least!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking pretty


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Love this fish Blue


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks Blue glad to see he is doing well but I still miss him. Im going to start a new thread of some of my fish I have right now.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Love this fish Blue


I owe it all to TBP. He gets all the credit for raising this guy up 11"s. Now we'll see what I can do from 11 on....lol


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

blue we have got to talk about your plant lights


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> blue we have got to talk about your plant lights


lol.....I know, but I have 9 tanks going, and the meter has to be greased once a month already. It's not as dark as it looks. The fish likes it!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> the meter has to be greased once a month


Haha i know what ya mean

hey btw hop over to the pic thread i posted some pics of my planted tank


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Bump just because I want everyone to see this amazing fish.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a real nice looking fish. very sexy colours on him


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Very clean well kept looking blue diamond rhom...I truly admire all ur p's Blue. You really do a swell job on taking care of them and posting high quality pics.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice very nice you just made me want one got to put something in this emtpy tank







..


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I was playing around with our new canon XSI, and shot some new pics of the big beast tonight.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

love the setup, aquascape is great and the rhom is beautiful, looks like has some greenish tint on it








is it in a 125g? the tank looks long compare to my 180g


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> love the setup, aquascape is great and the rhom is beautiful, looks like has some greenish tint on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a 6' 125 gal. That greenish color is how the the irridescent blue/green pops in the pics, and the fish has some amazing colors in person. Thanks for the comps too.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Love the full tank shot blue, very very nice


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I want him back Blue,


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I want him back Blue,


should've not sold it in the first place


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Beauty


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

Great looking fish , en very nice pic,s !!!!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

that fish is sexy.....ive always wanted a blue


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

that things smokin


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

EFFIN' SWEET, BLUE FLAME!!!....That blue diamond rocks like a VAN HALEN concert!!!....





















and congrats to BP as well for raising him!...I know the feeling!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

amazing fish! love the red eyes


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

wow so many pictures!!! GREAT. Your camera is very nice too.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful Blue Diamond Blue how big is he and how much did you pay for him if you dont mind me asking thanks

P.S very nice pics


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

TJcali said:


> Beautiful Blue Diamond Blue how big is he and how much did you pay for him if you dont mind me asking thanks
> 
> P.S very nice pics


It's 11", and I paid a total of $450. Half of it cash, and the rest, a credit slip to pet station.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

One of the most beautiful blue diamonds around for sure.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice!! Must be one happy Rhom havign that tank to himself. That a cherry barb in the 14th pic down? Just curious as Ive had luck with those for some reason as dithers myself.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very nice rhom!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Ibanez247 said:


> Very nice!! Must be one happy Rhom havign that tank to himself. That a cherry barb in the 14th pic down? Just curious as Ive had luck with those for some reason as dithers myself.


That cherry barb lasted a little while, but disappeared a few weeks ago, and I hope this fish likes the tank. It's a big tank for 1 fish for sure. Actually, this rhom isn't very active, and my peruvian would make better use of it, since it is close to the same size, and is always swimming back and forth the whole length of the tank.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Big Blue was hangin out near the front and not being skiddish at all, so I cell phoned a few updated pics of the big guy. He's healing up nicely from that powerhead voltage leak, and finally starting to fill out. He's really getting settled in, and I definitely need to keep an eye on this one when cleaning the tank. Out of all my rhoms, it's the one I fear the most of getting bit by.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

the blue is looking sexy. i need to make sure there's no voltage leak in my tank too


----------

